
You can now pay Climeworks to turn your carbon emissions to stone - jseliger
https://qz.com/1683044/you-can-now-pay-climeworks-to-turn-your-carbon-emissions-to-stone/
======
jseliger
I have signed up; Eli Dourado says that Project Vesta is a better deal:
[https://elidourado.com/blog/dawn-of-
geoengineering/](https://elidourado.com/blog/dawn-of-geoengineering/), but I'm
not sure what Vesta is doing or how pragmatic it is to put olivine on enough
beaches to matter.

